# You know you're addicted to fishkeeping when...



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

So following my little adventure today, I thought I'd start this little thread; it's a parody to Jeff Foxworthy's "you might be a ******* if...".
It starts with "You know you're addicted to fishkeeping if...

I'll start off;
You know you're addicted to fishing keeping if:
-you spend 4 hours driving across six cities to pick up fish and equipment, and don't think twice about it.
-you know the common and scientific name of every single fish you keep, but can't seem to recognize you're own relatives.
-the first thing you do in the morning is say hi to your fish, and the last thing you do before you sleep is say goodnight to them.
-you wont spend a hundred dollars to fix your car's horn, but fishtanks keep popping up randomly and out of nowhere.
-your first thought when you heard about the earthquake was "I hope my fish are ok..."
-in a black out, you first set your back up generater to your fish so that they dont get disturbed.
-you gravel vac and do PWCs without a second thought, but avoid cleaning your house like the plague.

Add your own!

PS: feel free to move this to the right section if it's not supposed to be here.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You know you are addicted when:

- You some how schemed or bribed your mom to "spend 4 hours driving across six cities to pick up fish and equipment" for you and sit waiting in a hot car while you chat with your fish buddies.

How many weeks will you be taking the garbage out Ray ?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Sad to say, I didn't have to bribe or scheme; she's gotten used to doing that...


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

...your suffering on a diet of toast and PB&J because of a tight budget yet your tossing fresh chop fresh prawn and scallops into the tank !


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

you spend 75 dollars of fish medications and 6 months to heal a 5 dollar fish (he made it :O)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You know you're addicted to fishkeeping when:

You mow your lawn and find an old fishtank

To get your attention your wife wears a mermaid suit and takes a bath

You've ever though you're kids swimming pool would make a great goldfish pond

You think that a python is a good thing to have in your house


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I love this thread! great posts so far!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When you BUY the place you're RENTing because you don't want to move your tanks and risk possible casualties

When you (used to) spend more on corals, fish & fish equipment/supplies every month than you do on food or clothing.

When you expect (and do) spend over $1000 every Boxing Day without going near a regular retail store other than your LFSs.

When you drag your tired butt out of bed on a cold, snowy winter morning to line up at J&L for their Boxing Day sale.

When you have over 100 "fish friends" numbers programmed into your cell phone.

When you have almost NO non-fish-friends' numbers programmed into your cell phone.

When you check BCA & Canreef several times a day (starting with the moment you wake up & turn on your computer and ending just before you shut off the computer for the night).

When you're sleeping in the tent set up in your backyard and you use your smartphone to surf BCA so you don't disturb your little girl.

When 90% of the available storage space in your home is taken up by fish stuff and you think that's NORMAL.

When you drop $60 on frozen fish food without blinking but won't buy bananas if they're more than 69 cents a pound.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

When you have all the local fish store numbers programmed into your phone

When you have the price of equipment memorized at all the different local fish stores so you can tell people where to pick up what for the best deals


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just realized I'm a ******* fishkeeping addict lol


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

- When you skip school to go pick up some fish/equipment. 
- Its snowing so you tuck your newly bought fish under your jacket whilst standing at a bus stop waiting for the bus that'l come in 30 mins. 
- Bury your deceased fish in your yard, and set grave markers for each.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this seems to be a popular thread on a few different forums so I borrowed some lines lol

You know you are addicted to fish keeping when .....

...you come home from holiday early because you miss them

... your electricity bill approaches the cost of a new car

...you are living in a cardboard box cos you have no room left in your house

... the water company digs up your front lawn looking for a leak. 

...you know the scientific names of every fish you see

...you spend $200 to accommodate a $5 fish

...you can't find the glue, you use aquarium sealant instead

...people ask for a family picture, and you pull out one of your fish all lined up in the tank

...You go to the store to buy cocktail shrimp for your fish, but Ramen Noodles for yourself

...you wonder whether eating is more important than a new tank

... your girlfriend gets jealous of your fish

...you go around your house with a tape measure trying to figure out how to rearrange the furniture to fit in another tank 

...You open the freezer only to notice you have no food left...but there are plenty of bloodworms...white mosquito larvae...etc

...You just got paid but you are already checking out the internet for what you can buy next for the tank for next month's paycheck

...You known people who have spent 3X less on a car than you have on an aquarium.

... you spend more time researching about your hobby than doing the research you are being paid to do

...you're seriously considering getting rid of your bed so you can set up the 125g you have in storage

... your fish swim in water that's better than the stuff that comes out of your tap.

...you're taking a walk or a hike and see a rock or piece of wood on the ground and ask yourself "how would that best fit in my tank?"

... you run out of room to put tanks and start to wonder if there is a way you could suspend a few from the ceiling. 

... your other half will not allow you within a 10 mile radius of a lfs ..alone

... your wife accuses you of spending more time buying fish, than you spent choosing her Valentine's Day present !!

...Your comfy chairs are in front of the fish tank, not the tv, and you only have a 10g.

...You go buy fish in colors that match the decor in your house

... you try to tell someone what to do with their fish in the pet store and they didn't even ask you

...You see an ad for a fish store going out of business and selling their 150 fish tanks...and for a second there...you actually consider it!

....Your friends bring you along as a consultant when purchasing new fish.

...You know more than your LFS does about most fish-related things.

...You've ever said "This is the last one, promise" and lied.

...You see an empty shelf and think "hmm, a 10 gallon would fit there."

...You stink at general chemistry but can explain the nitrogen cycle in detail.

...You talk to your fish.

...You confide in your fish occasionally.

...You baby-talk to your fish.

...The fish all have nicknames.

...The LFS guy asks you what's wrong when you come in.

...the LFS guy asks you what fish he should put on sale next.

...Your parents are beginning to accept the fish as family.

...Your camera is full of pictures of your fish.

...Pretty much every conversation of yours includes a story about the fish.

...First bubblenests, etc, are like the first words of a baby.

...You can't sleep at night without the sound of filters.

...Most of your electrical outlets have fish-things plugged into them.

...You can sex fish faster than the LFS staff.

...You buy the fish "presents".

...A sick fish is a dire emergency and you're not happy until the fish is perfectly happy again.

...People associate you with fish.

...If there was a fire, you'd save the fish first.

...Not only can you tell your fish apart, you can tell people their individual likes, dislikes, pastimes...

...You can convert gallons to liters easily.

...Something happens with the fish and you're like "gotta post this on BCAquaria!"

...To you, fish are friends AND food.

...The monthly fish magazine featured a huge picture of your favorite fish...and you put it on your wall like a poster.

... your homepage is set to BCAquaria.com and you consider your online community as family

...You know you're addicted when you read these posts and you know all of them apply to you


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

... you read every line in the post directly above this one.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

when you go shopping for groceries and you bring the list for fish instead of the one from your wife.

Your wife send you to the store for some odds and ends and you come home with a new fish , or supplies and not what she asked you for .


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

...when you put aside a day to go to multiple fish store
...when your "chore" day's highest priority is the water changes
...when you feed your fish before (and even if) you feed yourself
...you spend more money on your fish then yourself
...fish are JUST friends 

And most of Diztrbd1's post...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

When you sell every single tank, and your electricity bill drops by 90%

When doing the above is simply not a possibility.

When window shopping doesn't involve clothing.

When you filter the water before adding it into the tank, but not before drinking it

When you wont spend over 5000 dollars on a used car, but that 11,000 dollar 250g reef set up was "calling your name"...


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

When you're juvenile angels don't grow for a month, and you freak out, while you're 10 year old son is barely pushing 4 feet.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

when you got back into the hobby[lifestyle?lol] a couple weeks ago and are already buying a second tank this coming up pay check


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

*You definately are a fish nut..........*

.......when you are on holidays in beautiful Sunny New Zealand in 25 + temperature  and you still have a craving to check out B.C Aquaria, and take time to send e-mails to your fellow "fishnuts" to see what's happening in the fishworld in rainy Vancouver.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Or, you're in New Zealand, and the only thing on your mind is "where can I get myself some of those wild caught rainbows I've always wanted?"


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Like me today. When you return the one fish that died and leave with 8 fish, and 5 plants then go home and play the " you but you over budget at the tupperware party" catd just to smooth it over with the wife. 

- when you pour more water in 5 gallon pales than the bath tub or kitchen sink. 

- when date night consists of going to every LFS followed by fish and chips, and going home for tanked on animal planit.


----------

